

China's online population rises to 519 million - marcelcor
http://m.scmp.com/news/china/article/1284682/chinas-online-population-rises-519-million

======
baxter001
Just as I thought I'd be dropping IE6 support.

[http://www.ie6countdown.com/](http://www.ie6countdown.com/)

